# Bravery Medals



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

Captain John McAlister Master Mariner was born 17 August 1882 in Kames and although I have some information on him he also received what I was told was an MBE or some award for bravery but I cannot find anywhere exactly what medals he received.
I do have two little cards from the National Archives in the UK but they dont stipulate what medals he received.

Appointed Master Mariner 27 November 1911
Master Mariner Number 004903
Captain of the Eastcheap 01 January 1915 - 30 June 1915

Captain Neil Macalister
, a native of Tighnabruiach, tall, bearded, lean andsaturine, a fine seaman, was with the company for over 30 years in various capacities and retired from the bridge of th“Kinloch”in 1916.

If anyone can guide me in the right direction or help me -I would really appreciate it.
thanks
Heather


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

You could try here:
https://www.forces-war-records.co.u...pM4iHFAA9uHvxdrU9pdl6cBkXzp3KrmakkBoCxc3w_wcB


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Chris
I dont think he got the medal during time of war so it would not have been listed as medal during conflict - Ihave this card (see attached) of his and trying to figure out what his master mariners number was - his father Neil McAlister born 1848 also in Names was also a master mariner (steam ships) and John also had a brother who was one as well - apparently there were a few of of them.
thanks
Heather


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Heather* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

thanks for welcome - hope I can find Capt John McAlisters master mariner number...
regards
Heather


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

It wouldn't be a medal issued by Lloyd's of London by any chance ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lloyd's_Medal


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi There 
It could have been - apparently the ship was in distress and they were stuck in the ice for days on end.... gosh wish someone had recorded these stories properly but we will find the answer......he died 08 December 1935 so the one MacAllister that is in Lloyds list is not him.
If i could just confirm his master mariners number I could then apply for his sea pouch or records of his time in the merchant navy.
thanks
Heather


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you tried;

http://www.rmg.co.uk/discover/resea...-merchant-navy-tracing-people-master-mariners


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Have you got copies of his certificates? There are his 2nd Mate, 1st Mate and Master's certificates, together with associated paperwork (listing 30 ships on which he served) available on Ancestry.co.uk. There are quite a few personal details contained within - 15 do***ents in total. No mention of a bravery award but it is probable this was awarded after he had gained his certificates.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

africanaunty said:


> If i could just confirm his master mariners number I could then apply for his sea pouch or records of his time in the merchant navy.
> thanks
> Heather


Hello,
He won't have a sea pouch [seaman's pouch] unfortunately. The only records of his service will be what are shown with his Certificates of Competency for master, mate and 2nd mate indicated by Dave in the last post. These records show him as master in 1911 and do not show any further ships or his discharge book number which is the number that I think you are seeking as you already have his master mariners certificate number - 004903. The only place his remaining records will be held is the London Metropolitan Archives which hold Lloyd's Captains Register and listings of his ships may be held there. I doubt very much there is anything further in the Fourth Register of Seamen - you already have his CR 10 card but without his discharge book number you will not be able to search the Register for him.

Honours and awards were gazetted in the London Gazette and local newspapers. The London Gazette has a poor search facility and the only mention I can find is for Captain John McAlister who was gazetted 7th June 1918 awarded the MBE who was master of a transport - no other information and it may not even be your man.

His WW1 medal file is here: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8052510 but that will only be for his campaign medals - British War Medal and Mercantile Marine Medal.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

thanks very much indeed - I found I do have those cards but cannot read the names of the two of the addresses on the cards or possible names of ships - can your someone else read them?
thanks
Heather


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The ships noted on his CR 10 card are
EASTCHEAP - May 1919
EASTCHEAP - August 1920.

If you wish to post the other card I can take a look for you.

Regars
Hugh


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks Hugh I will do - just found this with regards to Captain McAlister on the Eastcheap - you need to just search for his name on the web page ...http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports2002/20563.asp
interesting reading...
regards
Heather


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

*John McAlister*

Hi Hugh
Please find attached the other card I was telling you about - I also have one for his father Captain Neil McAlister master mariner 108712 or 103712 (writing not good)and have no idea which ships he commanded. Am going to Kames in June for 4 days and would like to follow up more on his family history.
regards
Heather


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Heather,

The medal ribbons were issued at the Mercantile Marine Office (MMO) in Invergordon 28/8/1919.

The medals were sent to 67 Oxford Drive, North Kelvinside, Glasgow in 1921 - now called 67 Oban Drive. 

Another address for you - in the early part of the 20th century around 1909 - 1911 he was residing at 4 Ralston Drive, Ibrox, Glasgow.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks so much Hugh - the address for 67 Oxford Drive is the place of birth of grandfather Cape. Neil MacAlister - the other card I have but dont understand the names are attached - thanking you very much indeed
Heather


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Heather,

I think the address states: "ss PENINNIS c/o Mr J Sandray?? Ship's Agent, St Mary's Scilly Isles.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## africanaunty (Apr 10, 2017)

*Master Mariner*

Hugh - thank you very much indeed - much appreciated
Heather


----------

